# All started here - on the up in Glasgow.



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Article here.

http://foodanddrink.scotsman.com/drink/independent-scottish-coffee-shops-look-2017/


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

So great to see Will doing well, his build on that rancilio was great and his desire to produce great coffee is infectious


----------



## JGF (Jan 2, 2015)

Amazing - congrats jeebsy! Stunning effort to keep plugging away week after week come rain or shine. Wonder what the future holds?!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

It's great to see another Forum member taking coffee from their kitchen out to the public. It's even better when they are getting this type of feedback, well done Will (aka @jeebsy)!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice one Jeebsy! Great review. Well done Will.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Congratulations Will that is some accolade, quite a journey from questions and rebuilds on the forum to receiving high praise in the press:good:


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Well done, hard work pays off and all the better for being the first spot.

Congrats

John


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Great chap Total work work Trojan ,with no resemblance to David Byrne .


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Great chap Total work work Trojan ,with no resemblance to David Byrne .


Same as it ever was!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

From small acorns..... Well deserved Will! (@jeebsy)


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

So good to hear about success after hard work! Well done @jeebsy !


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Will Heenan - NOW I get the design *facepalm* well done Jeebsy!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I believe he's taking on the lease of a shop now and is hoping to open it sometime in may.

Will deserves every success


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

It really did start here... or there... or somewhere.... Well you know that I mean!!!!

Go Jeebs!!!!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

He put a post on twitter saying he's hoping to open a shop in shawlands, think it was may he was looking to open


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes he has spent thE bank holiday scraping wall paper off walls and plastering I think .


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

GCGlasgow said:


> He put a post on twitter saying he's hoping to open a shop in shawlands, think it was may he was looking to open


Saw the same post....much respect. Really chuffed for Will


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Yep - can't wait... I've already checked out the location on Google maps in preparation for my next trip over the border!

Hopefully he'll be keeping the orange theme (not in an Easyjet stylee though)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Just logged in for the first time to see this - thanks everyone! Considering I don't/didn't have a shop I was pretty chuffed to get on that list.

Getting the lease agreed for the shop has been three months in the making but finally got it confirmed last week. Should hopefully be open in the middle(ish) of the May.











oursus said:


> Will Heenan - NOW I get the design *facepalm* well done Jeebsy!


That was a pure coincidence - the design was to do an x marks the spot type thing (as IASH is a popup and can be found all over the place) but the way my mate drew it, it turned out to be my initials too.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The best reason to visit Glasgow


----------



## Lawman (Jul 26, 2013)

Excellent news. A short 10 minute drive now for some decent coffee.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> The best reason to visit Glasgow


That and the buckfast, iron bru, tunnocks tea cakes.

Can I be in charge of the menu Jeebsy?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Daren said:


> That and the buckfast, iron bru, tunnocks tea cakes.
> 
> Can I be in charge of the menu Jeebsy?


Not until you can spell Irn Bru properly


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

GCGlasgow said:


> Not until you can spell Irn Bru properly


I'd like to blame the predictive text function on my phone - but that would be a lie.... It's because I'm can't spell


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Another article here about Jeebsy's new shop....

http://www.glasgowlive.co.uk/whats-on/food-drink-news/coffee-pop-up-started-here-12929606


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The article says only open weekends.... I wonder how long it will take before demand pushes this to 7 day opening?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Never mind 7 days, just 7 more posts to you milestone


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Never mind 7 days, just 7 more posts to you milestone


Make it 6 now


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BTT6feQh2tK/


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Well done jeebsy, great to see you getting such positive reviews and good luck with the café, I'm sure it will be a huge success with your knowledge and passion. Respect for taking the plunge, with all your hard work you deserve whatever success comes your way.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Daren said:


> The article says only open weekends.... I wonder how long it will take before demand pushes this to 7 day opening?


Some people are already upset I won't be open for coffee on the nursery run - good start


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

cool, love those cups

all the best!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Hiyua William (jeebsy).

Great to have a post from you.

Hope all goes very well for you and do keep us informed.

BTW I think a wide 'orange stripe' from top to bottom would just finish that shop front to your style.


----------



## Vincent Vega (Jul 10, 2016)

Lease negotiations......lease negotiations! Man I'm so scunnered with £&@!?!£ lease negotiations! We're in our third month of them too. Our business plan was:

1. Buy a fancy-dancy machine

2. Rent a shop

3. Buy a big bag to put all the money in

turns out there's more to it than that.....who knew?!

Good luck, pal I hope it all works out and you're up, running and trading soon. We'll definitely swing by next time we're down in Glasgow.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Good luck Will - going to make an effort to visit you.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

The shop officially opens this saturday 20th.

I imagine it will be mobbed out.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Best of luck Will


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Did a wee blog post:

https://allstartedhere.wordpress.com/2017/05/17/our-wee-shop


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Awesome! The best of luck with everything - I hope it's a huge success!


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

I pass that farmers market all the time, nice one!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Deansie26 said:


> I pass that farmers market all the time, nice one!


He wont be there no more...will be at his cafe.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

So he is open today, if anyone local wants to go and try out the coffee.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BUM9u4qBn1P/


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Love that this is a real 'boot straps' story. Wishing you every success.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Another article on the opening:

http://www.glasgowlive.co.uk/whats-on/food-drink-news/southside-coffee-roasters-open-doors-13065001


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

He's been very quiet today , hopefully means he is busy !


----------



## MickH (Sep 28, 2012)

I will need to pop in. Its one Ive not been to yet


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

I called by a couple of times when it was being stripped out to see progress. Then on his opening weekend I had four guests from London up so took them in for coffee and cakes. Everything was, as you'd expect, excellent. One of them said to me afterwards that it was better than anything they'd had in London in the last year.

I'll say this for Will, he hasn't quite turned me to the Fruity Side, but if you don't like a coffee he's made then it's the coffee itself you don't like, the preparation is always perfection. I'll always be happy to detour down to the Southside to try what @jeebsy has on.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Worth going to see his shiny new machine that is now in place and to view a wonderful framed photo on the wall , that has been taken by a amazingly talented coffee geek from the north west







...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> ..and to view a wonderful framed photo on the wall , that has been taken by a amazingly talented coffee geek from the north west
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought Glenn lives in London


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Well, in an almost word exclusive for Coffee Forums, I can reveal that the Rancilio is being retired as of tomorrow.

It's been an emotional time, from getting to know each other intimately so quickly....









...to travelling all over the country to beer festivals, street food markets, pop-ups in bakeries, on the banks of Loch Lomond, beer festivals...you name it, we've probably made coffee there.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

And here's what's replacing it:









And up in June:


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

And the amazing picture in question:


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

Mrboots2u said:


> Worth going to see his shiny new machine that is now in place and to view a wonderful framed photo on the wall , that has been taken by a amazingly talented coffee geek from the north west
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bastard didn't ask to use any of my pics....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

mym said:


> The bastard didn't ask to use any of my pics....


Was pretty tempted by laughing Sophocles


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

What make and model is that machine? Dare to ask lol.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Deansie26 said:


> What make and model is that machine? Dare to ask lol.


Simonelli Aurelia T3(?) Awesome machines.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Was here today to see the man himself. Espresso and batch brew really on point from roundhill roasters. Yummy cake, apple and treacle. Good chat. Lovely photos on the wall







. Steady run of customers..

Big respect to the man to get the place up to the high standard of finish that it is and delivering the tasty coffee it does. Working a day job at the week and this at the weekend. Shows what passion and hard work can pull off. Respect @jeebsy.


----------



## martyrdon (Dec 13, 2016)

Mmmmmm will drop by next time I'm down in the deep south!


----------

